# inshore fishing tips



## poole93 (Mar 9, 2017)

Looking at possibly trying to do some inshore fishing for the first time, was wondering what kinda rods, bait, hooks, sinkers, corks, etc you all use and how, and what to look for when it comes to finding where the fish are?


----------



## poole93 (Mar 9, 2017)

fish for example would be like reds, sheepshead, trout, etc


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Mar 10, 2017)

*inshore tactics*

look at wharfrat's old posts on here talking about trout.  That man should write a book, easy to understand and effective.  If you would like details of redfish and sheepshead just PM me and i will help in anyway i can, i love when folks catch fish


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 10, 2017)

It would also help to hire a guide. Then you can see first hand what the experts do. Many people do different things that work for them. There is no right/wrong answer if it catches fish. 

Popping cork works well for for trout and reds. Ive caught a good amount of flounder on a cork believe it or not. I adjust it where it just bounces off the bottom with a mud minnow or shrimp. There are many, many threads on this forum that address rigging, bait, and technique. I have learned a lot from the guys on here from searching the threads and asking questions. It seems that some of the old timers dont post anymore. I kinda miss that. I liked hearing their opinions and seeing the fish these guys pulled in. That is what got me away from up river and pond hopping freshwater into salt water fishing. Take Mr. Jimmy up on his offer. He has a ton of knowledge, and has personally helped me out too. Great guy!


----------



## wellwood (Mar 10, 2017)

Get some adjustable popping corks. Fish floro leaders. Mud minnows and shrimp for live bait. As far as lures. I like gulp swimming mullets on red jig heads. Salt water assassins rigged weedless. The biggest thing is fishing the tides. It takes a little practice. Where you fishing out of?


----------



## poole93 (Mar 10, 2017)

Figured id try around brunswick but have a lot to learn before i get on the water


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 12, 2017)

Wife gave me a gift of an inshore fishing school back in February (related to the Gulf). Really enjoyed it. 

Here's my summary: 

There's only 2 colors: Light and dark. 

Several factors dictate which you use (water clarity, time of day, clouds vs sunshine, etc)

Don't overcomplicate things. 

You're fishing in three feet of water. You're either fishing on top, on the bottom, or in between. 

That's 6 options: (light/top,bottom or middle) and (dark/top, bottom or middle).

Good luck!


----------



## pic217 (Mar 13, 2017)

I started fishing around the Brunswick area 7 years ago. I went out with a guide three times the year before I struck out on my own. I did learn some things from the guides but it was still a very steep learning curve.
 Buy a paper coastal map of that area, it is a big help in planning your trips and it has some recommended fishing spots. Have a good GPS on your boat.
Start exploring new areas at low tide. You can see a lot of the oyster bars and sand bars. And when you run aground you will not have to wait to long to get off.


----------



## ssramage (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm about a year in to fishing the Brunswick area. Did a little before that out of a kayak, but seriously started with my boat last summer.

The above advice is good to scout a new area at low tide. It'll help you find structure. Target creek mouths and oyster beds. If you can find them both in the same place, you'll usually do ok. 

Learn the tides. The smaller the gap between high/low, the cleaner the water will be and you want the water to be clean.

Be patient and completely work an area before moving on. Pick a spot on the map and use your trolling motor to cover as much of it as possible. Go slow and cast a bunch. If you get a bite, anchor down and fish a while. Usually where there is one, there's more.

For rods, start out with a Penn Battle combo (2500 or 3000 reel). It'll serve you well and isn't real expensive. Buy a couple popping corks, some DOA shrimp, a pack of 1/4oz jig heads , and a pack of Gulp. You can catch it all on that. Or skip the artificials and buy live shrimp (easier to start out with probably).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2017)

Berkley Gulp, shrimp, popping corks, use your existing bass rod/reels till you figure it out then upgrade.  Keep it simple, or you can spend a ton of $$$ !!


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm not a Gulp fan at all. Not worth the money in my opinion. Leave them on the hook for a few hours and you have a dried up ball of stinky plastic jerky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> I'm not a Gulp fan at all. Not worth the money in my opinion. Leave them on the hook for a few hours and you have a dried up ball of stinky plastic jerky.





Not if you're catching fish, can catch several fish on one Gulp, if you're on a long run, keep it moist.  I agree, if you ever let one dry up on a hook, you'll be lucky to cut it off.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Mar 15, 2017)

If you plan on fishing the GA coast for trout, I'd pick up Sea Shad before I wasted the money on Gulp. If you need scent, get some Pro Cure.  Gulp is great in the Gulf, but your color choices are limited.  I prefer the boot tail over the curly tail.


----------



## Steve762us (Mar 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not if you're catching fish, can catch several fish on one Gulp, if you're on a long run, keep it moist.  I agree, if you ever let one dry up on a hook, you'll be lucky to cut it off.



I've took Gulps that dried into shrunken pieces of wood and soaked em in oil from canned tuna.  They absorbed it and caught a couple of reds!


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Mar 15, 2017)

I used regular bass rods and reels until they all corroded. I realized I loved saltwater flats fishing so I bought a Penn Battle 2 , 3000 for about 100.00 on amazon. All I use for bait is gulp 3 inch shrimp, New penny and natural, with a popping cork. I catch trout, flounder, reds, spanish mackerel and all kinds of other fish nearly everytime.  Just keep gulp bait in the liquid they come in and no worries. Good to go.


----------

